# 1st annual coonstock 08 3d pics!!!!!



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

joey sporting that prize winning form


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

20 yd rabbit. nice and brushy:wink:


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

bobcat in tree


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

27 yd deer


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

cant forget a picture of the trophy:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Good family fun, bring the kids. Probably a good thing that you didn't take any pics of them last couple of games of tic-tac-toe. I think the clear stuff had anihalated my nerves by about 9:00.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

arahoyt said:


> Good family fun, bring the kids. Probably a good thing that you didn't take any pics of them last couple of games of tic-tac-toe. I think the clear stuff had anihalated my nerves by about 9:00.


i dont think they reccomend mixing the clear stuff with archery or anything for that matter!!!!!


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

another deer


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Sure are a lot of pics of them Victory's with the FOB's cutting the 12's. I guess that's why I came home with a trophy and **** didn't. Then again I guess that you already have a whole clothes hamper full of them? Oh well, mine is customized and only slightly resembles a 2nd place tractor pulling trophy from the Cole County fair.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

THat just looks like waaay too much fun! "Backyard" shoots with the buddy's is always a blast!!


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

arahoyt said:


> Sure are a lot of pics of them Victory's with the FOB's cutting the 12's. I guess that's why I came home with a trophy and **** didn't. Then again I guess that you already have a whole clothes hamper full of them? Oh well, mine is customized and only slightly resembles a 2nd place tractor pulling trophy from the Cole County fair.


since i setup the course i couldnt count my score for trophy contention(yeah thats my excuse).that is a pretty sweet lookin trophy ya got there ya better display it proudly:tongue:


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

30yd prarie dog


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

I got $ that says that the prarie dog shot was not one of them 12's that I was bragging about. Any pics of the other bunny shot? And on a sidenote, are you going to try and post up a how's my form thread for Joe?


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

That looks like it was a lot of fun! Nice setup for your $25 investment...
...Nice Trophy too!:thumbs_up


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

that looks like a ton of fun, i'm gonna try to set something up like this on my new property probably won't hapen till nest year.

just out of curiosity how many targets and was it marked yeardage????


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

LHpuncher said:


> that looks like a ton of fun, i'm gonna try to set something up like this on my new property probably won't hapen till nest year.
> 
> just out of curiosity how many targets and was it marked yeardage????


we had 15 targets.we're gonna have another shoot in a couple months.i should have 5 more backstops made by then for a total of 20.it was unmarked yardage most were inside of 30yds.i'll prolly stretch the next one out a little more. it was ALOT of fun we also had a tic tac toe tournament and 80yd long shoot.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

arahoyt said:


> I got $ that says that the prarie dog shot was not one of them 12's that I was bragging about. Any pics of the other bunny shot? And on a sidenote, are you going to try and post up a how's my form thread for Joe?


i'm not sure how legal the (other) bunny was so no pictures of him. as for the hows my form thread i figured i would wait for a friday before posting that one:wink:


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool Pics...nice trophy...Thanks for sharing


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

A lot of time, energy and inginuity went into that trophy, I witnessed it first hand. Now **** has to look at it every time I work on one of his bows, I don't want him to forget who the kings of the tic-tac-toe were.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

arahoyt said:


> A lot of time, energy and inginuity went into that trophy, I witnessed it first hand. Now **** has to look at it every time I work on one of his bows, I don't want him to forget who the kings of the tic-tac-toe were.


and here they are in rare, seldom seen form the kings of tic-tac-toe for coonstock 08.:darkbeer::darkbeer:
by the way andy thats a sweet bow your holding in that pic!!! is that the newest hoyt:zip:


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Way to light to be a Hoyt. And for the record, the shot with me and what "appears" to be an adult beverage was obviously photoshopped.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

arahoyt said:


> Way to light to be a Hoyt. And for the record, the shot with me and what "appears" to be an adult beverage was obviously photoshopped.


ya........ photoshop thats it:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Looks like you guys had fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

was there a requiredment of how much beer you had to drink??????

just kidding


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

LHpuncher said:


> was there a requiredment of how much beer you had to drink??????
> 
> just kidding


No requirement, but it's pretty tough to put up with them dead sober.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

arahoyt said:


> No requirement, but it's pretty tough to put up with them dead sober.


ya them hoyt shooters are a snobby bunch:zip::zip: got a punching problem or target panic have FEW :darkbeer::darkbeer: GURANTEE FIX!!!!!!!


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

Alright after seeing the picks I am pretty sure I will not miss another one. 

Andy I heard you and Rob pretty much tore up the tic-tac-toe board. Where was that shootin at at the last saline valley shoot :zip:


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the cool pics


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Well Sammy, the Slotec does mucho better at known yardeges than it does at 3-d's. On a high note, my Vectrix seems to be smokin' with them new 310 grain Victories, so maybe I won't suck quite so bad at the next 3-d. Then again, I doubt it.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

sham20 said:


> Alright after seeing the picks I am pretty sure I will not miss another one.
> 
> Andy I heard you and Rob pretty much tore up the tic-tac-toe board. Where was that shootin at at the last saline valley shoot :zip:


ya sam where the heck were ya? that 30yd prarie dog was just for you. next time i'm gonna have to make the rule that you must shoot the same boe for 3d and tic tac toe to cut down on the sandbagging


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

mofarmboy said:


> ya sam where the heck were ya? that 30yd prarie dog was just for you. next time i'm gonna have to make the rule that you must shoot the same boe for 3d and tic tac toe to cut down on the sandbagging


Whats wrong with using 2 bows:wink: especially if ya pick one out of the crowd


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

Did Andy sponser this shoot?

He is in almost every picture


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

The Cross Eyed Cricket Archery Shop was a partial sponser in the event. It provided 100% of the donated Keystone Light that was onsite. Just a little thank you to all of it's loyal patrons. And on top of that, I can't help it that the rest of you are so damn ugly.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

Refuze2falo said:


> Did Andy sponser this shoot?
> 
> He is in almost every picture


i figured i better keep andy happy i have a few (projects) i need his assistance on:wink:
as for the donated keystone what was there a 30pk there?hell thats almost 10$


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Thought I better bump it back up. Coonstock 08.1 is 2 weeks and counting. Looks like I might be shooting something that don't have an aplle on it this time. I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

I cant see the Pics????


----------

